

Apache CouchDB 0.8.0 escapes! - boorad
http://damienkatz.net/2008/06/apache-couchdb-080-escapes.html

======
boorad
and the release email:
[http://apache.markmail.org/message/bchydjlojwbbkqkl?q=couchd...](http://apache.markmail.org/message/bchydjlojwbbkqkl?q=couchdb+0.8+list:org.apache.incubator.couchdb-
user)

